# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  NCK Client V.1.1.0.7 Released - Nokia - Alcatel

## gsm4maroc

*Added:   Nokia  
In this version added VIA USB CABLE: 
1. Phrase PM and show generic info
2. Show phone's code and card password stored in pm
3. Allow save only field 1 and 309 from pm
4. Allow edit pm
5  Allow phrase phonebook from PM
6. Allow read Info by usb cable
7. Allow change normal/local/test mode
8. Allow write factory format phone, user data e.t.c.
9. Allow selftests.
10.As betatest dump phonebook, restore will be in next version added.
11. Allow save field 355(camera configuration) if exist, can be written after as PM.
12. Read/write full pm or pm by range.
13. MXkey vcard phrasing. 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
How to activate Nokia Module : 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Added:  Alcatel   F115 
  Code:
 SFEU1   OT252
  Code:
 VDLU1 VDIE1 MSUA1  OT311 
  Code:
 SFFR1 ALEU1  OT315 
  Code:
 RGCM1 ALEU1   OT352 
  Code:
 BGKZ1 ALMX1 CECO3 MVGT1 WCDO1 ALUS2 PSAR3 ALEU1 ALAP1 RGFA1 MSRU1   OT362  
  Code:
 ALEU1 ALPT1 ALRU1 ALPL1 ALEU2 ALIT1 ALFR1 DCFA1 VDHU1 RGFA1 VRFR1  Discussion thread:  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  OFFICIAL DOWNLOAD LINK: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  OFFICIAL WEBSITE: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  OFFICIAL FORUMS: 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## GSM-AYA

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم

----------

